# Is this a 12 step program?



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello, my name is Bill and I am addicted to haunting! 

I am an amatuer haunter and have been setting up simple yards haunts since I was a kid. No gore. Love startle props. Started getting serious about 2008 when I found inspiration from Raven Manor, Bucky's and Boo Boxes. 

Have created animated tomb w/fogger & spotlight inside, FCG, 2 Axworthy ghost circuits (one has 6 pulleys that cicles my entire front yard)
Many static props: Cemetary Fence, many standard tombstones, a GID melting tombstone (Saul Furic), groundbreaker coffin, Flicker circuits on all house exterior lights, eyes in trees, Cauldron with candy inside and piping to Fogger, etc. 
Lots of sound effects: Talking Grave Digger, heartbeat coming from drain pipe under driveway, church bells, wind, wolves, etc

I am looking for more ideas and found you guys. WOW, lots of creative stuff here! Have 3 more days of work then off until Halloween so I can get a few more projects done! Trying out scents from Froggy's for the first time this year. (just ordered the neutral sampler)

Projects underway for this halloween: Stone well to hide a fogger, have a couple of ideas for tombstones, scarecrow. Have one wiper motor that needs a prop so I will be looking here to see what I can come up with!

I will post some pics later .... off to search for my next project!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Navy


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!! I don't think there is a program, but I think there NEEDS to be one!! A friend and I were discussing it just the other day.....
Sounds like you've got the same bug a lot of us have......


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome -- the 13th step is a doozy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry. No 12 step here. We are all enablers.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

12 step program? No. I have my name for a reason.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome Navy, So glad to get some one here that is so close to me, I'm in the Springs. Definitely come to the wrong place if you need help from your addiction, as a matter of fact it becomes worse. these people are fantastic


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome Navy!


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks all! There are some very talented people here.


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Scarycher what part of the springs?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Bill! You'll find plenty of new props to put on "To Do" list while you're here. Sounds as if you have plenty of great props already, so I'd love to see pictures. I say "I'd like to see pictures" but what I'm really saying is everyone here would love to see them. We are all sort of picture addicted here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

IF this is a 12 step program, we're all screwed.

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ What he said - welcome to the forum.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bill. Glad to have you on board and looking forward to your pics. Raven Manor was a huge inspiration for myself as well. Thanks for your service btw. I have a son who is Navy and one in the Corps!


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

I want to post pictures but I can't attach anything. How many posts do you have to have to be allowed to post attachments?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Navy, you'll need to either use a photo hosting service such as Flickr or Photobucket to upload pictures or create an album on your profile page and copy/paste the IMG code into your post. Photos can no longer be added as an attachment.


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahhhh...thank you very much Roxy!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

NavyOnStar said:


> Have created animated tomb w/fogger & spotlight inside, FCG, 2 Axworthy ghost circuits (one has 6 pulleys that cicles my entire front yard)


Looking forward to seeing this.


----------

